# Anyone buy a router bit from Oak Park?



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

I did, and it comes with some sort of "glue" all over it. To protect it, I guess. Is there some easy way to take this off of the bit?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

That is a protective covering for the bit. Simply peel it off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

It's the fun part of buying bits,,plus it lets you look over the bit real well ..
checking for any damage...or bearing than may be stuck...

But on the other hand you may not want to take it off until you use the bit the 1st. time, it's put on to protect the sharp edges...but it's fun to peel off, LOL with your pocket knife....


========



tpyke said:


> I did, and it comes with some sort of "glue" all over it. To protect it, I guess. Is there some easy way to take this off of the bit?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This is one of the main reasons I don't mind buying from OP. They atleast make sure your bit(s) aren't going to get damaged during shipment. I've purchased many from them, I usually leave that glue on til I'm ready to use it. Just like Bob said.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

All my Whiteside bits have that heavy plastic dip coating. In fact many manufacturers use it. Aside protecting the sharp edges it's also a protection from rusting. Like BJ said, I also leave it on until the first time I use the bit.
Jim


----------

